# Ghost children



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking to expand my cemetery scene next year and thinking of adding some kiddies to the mix. I'm looking for life size dolls I can distress or props. I have an adult Victorian woman so I would love to find something to go along with her. This is mommy...any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/Child-Sized-Body-Hardware-Kit_p_20.html

I have a couple child sized props we use in our haunt. These pvc armature kits work very well. Posable joints, dress them as you want. change them up year to year if you want. JMO.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Mommy is so creepy cool!
Ghost children would be a great touch!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Gorgeous photo! Wish you had an album to look through, I'd love to see more pics

We've had good luck finding life-sized 3ft tall dolls at the thrift stores. You can also make
child-sized bodies out of clear packing tape. jdubbya's suggestion is a very versatile one,
using the spiderhill's armature setup.


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you these are awesome! is there a material you prefer to work with when padding the bodies? That sounds weird...lol


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you Punkineater! I'll scrounge some more photos up! I'm definitely going to be on the hunt for dolls, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Buckeyelights (Jul 12, 2011)

I've used My Size Barbie dolls for a number of props; witches, children, even a deceased bride and groom. These:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/My-Size-Bar...906739?hash=item41a3cba5f3:g:6IMAAOSwnLdWqR5F
they're 38" tall. movable joints at the hips and shoulders. A heat gun helps make any other joint movable.


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Now I can't stop looking on eBay! Boy, no shortage of creepy dolls there. Thanks Buckeyelights!


----------

